# Replacing my Alpine 7969



## jmargo (Aug 12, 2015)

After going through three 7969's and having them all lose their displays I have decided to move on. So I am looking for a head unit that will plug into my PXA-H600 with the fiber cable. I am leaning toward a 7949 but am not familiar with what would be plug and play.

Thanks


----------



## jmargo (Aug 12, 2015)

9965
7996 
7949
These all seem like candidates.


----------

